# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Ошибка после установки версия 8.3.16.1296 от 18.03.2020! ПОМОГИТЕ

## vicont11

После установки версия 8.3.16.1296 от 18.03.2020 ! минут через 5 появляется Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы, 8.3.16.1224 работает нормально. Помогите как решить проблему. Спасибо

----------


## Fltr

> После установки версия 8.3.16.1296 от 18.03.2020 ! минут через 5 появляется Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы, 8.3.16.1224 работает нормально. Помогите как решить проблему. Спасибо


Работать в 8.3.16.1224

----------


## ЕвгенЕкат

Такая же ошибка в 8.3.16.1224, а старая 8.3.12.1685 работает, но не обновляется (как я понял больше нет на неё обновления, все новые обновления на от 8.3.15)

----------


## freeze_9096

> После установки версия 8.3.16.1296 от 18.03.2020 ! минут через 5 появляется Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы, 8.3.16.1224 работает нормально. Помогите как решить проблему. Спасибо


аналогичная проблема причем повторяется не на всех ПК.

----------


## BaldOrc

присоединяюсь. что обнаружил: удалил все эмуляторы, но 1с-ка видит ключиd7b0b93a-76e4-4270-a98a-17e4933a0388.jpg

----------


## naom

такая ерунда Screenshot_1.png
Текущая:
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 500, получило клиентское приложение
Информационная база:
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 10
Сетевой HASP4 ORGL8 50
Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 100

вылетает после 5-10 минут работы, кто разобрался

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> такая ерунда Screenshot_1.png
> Текущая:
> Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 500, получило клиентское приложение
> Информационная база:
> Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 10
> Сетевой HASP4 ORGL8 50
> Локальный HASP4 ORGL8 100
> 
> вылетает после 5-10 минут работы, кто разобрался


попробуйте сменить имя компьютера и перезагрузиться

----------

jan-pechka (14.05.2020), syakovlev (18.04.2020)

----------


## syakovlev

Спасибо!!!

----------


## perfperm

Подскажите на какое имя сменить компьютер?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Подскажите на какое имя сменить компьютер?


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post586208

----------

Maxx7802 (30.09.2020), Mike121234 (23.04.2020)

----------

